# Need to borrow a 9.9 or 15hp short tiller....please



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Looking to do some wet testing and wondered if anyone would help me by lending a 9.9 or 15hp short shaft tiller. Doesn't have to be anything special. Willing to meet up within an hours drive from Port St Lucie. Only need it for a day or two.

Thanks in advance [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Is a 25 too much?


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> Is a 25 too much?


Yeah, kinda. I'll keep you in mind Scott. Thanks.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

try mine for few hours.... and i wanna a test ride too. ;D

2004 merc 15hp 2 stroke with 40 inch strongarm tiller extension and 9' pitch s.s prop.

let me know.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Is that a 20" shaft Blake? I'm looking for a 15" :-/


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Gotcha covered man, gimme a ring Sunday night and we'll get together. 

-T


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Your the man Tom! Thanks again.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Bump...still looking to borrow for a day. I'll do all the driving to get it and back.

Thanks
Justin


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a Nissan 9.9hp, but I live over by Pensacola. That's probably not going to help you much.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> I have a Nissan 9.9hp, but I live over by Pensacola. That's probably not going to help you much.


Thanks for the offer. Tom has me covered.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Post some performance report will you?


----------

